# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  baby whites tree frog not eating and spitting out food

## samtheman

Hi there my young whites tree frog hasnt eaten for 5 nights now.  he is trying to eat the bugs, but as soon as he has them in his mouth, he spits them out!!! :S

anyone wanna shed light on this or is my frog gunna die of hunger?

----------


## Lynn

> Hi there my young whites tree frog hasnt eaten for 5 nights now.  he is trying to eat the bugs, but as soon as he has them in his mouth, he spits them out!!! :S
> 
> anyone wanna shed light on this or is my frog gunna die of hunger?


Are you feeding him crickets? 
If so, make sure they are not to big!
If not, you might want to offer crickets asap.
Lynn

----------


## Autumn

It might be a good idea to fill us in on a little more information about what’s going on, to properly assess the situation. Here is a link to post by Sublime, to use as a reference http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...uggestion.html. Even though it was made to guide pacman owners, you might find it useful in providing information. I really hope that nothing too serious is going on.

-Autumn

----------

